# Australian Stock Horse



## EV (Aug 5, 2008)

I think there is one breeder but I'm not sure of the State I will check. 
I have long wondered why Americans haven't picked up on this versatile breed, especially the cow horse people. I imported QH semen 4 years ago (to Oz) from 3 x WC cow horse and world champ reiner Tejons Peppy Doc with view to breeding my good ASH mare. The 'product' is now a 3 year old colt, exceptional horse, plenty of cow but who could dressage if trained....he is that trainable and versatile as well as being 15.1hh with a physique to die for. He will pro campaign later this year and next, probably snaffel bit cutting and then cow horse events. 

I especially chose this QH sire for temperament, type and ability as well as very up close blood. Luckily the stallion owners at the time were happy to let me breed an Australian Stock Horse mare!! And she is one hell of a mare too. So the combination of the genetics has provided a real 50/50 mix but with a little more height and refinement.....but the agility is magnified. 
Why not import one? I am sure once you guys saw how well they ride and compete they'd sell like hotcakes!!

Cheers,
EV


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That might a good idea or at least semen. what do I have to in reguard to goverment reg. to import a horse or several from OZ to the US.? And, what would that cost in US dollars?


----------



## EV (Aug 5, 2008)

First you'd have to make contact with a breeder ect in Australia and get about choosing a horse....LOL Import into USA is relatively easy in regards to quarantine, horses fly into LA or Chicago, stay for a bit and then are allowed to move to their new owner. Cost to USA is about $11KUSD including airfare and quarantine period in Australia and USA.

Our ASH association actually has contacts to help out in for export, but generally anything to the USA is easy and they leave Melbourne every 2nd week I believe.

You just gotta pick your horse/s!!! And get a big stick to beat off the people who will see you with one, and want to buy it off you....LOL

EV


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you,
I would love to buy one of those mounts. I would ruin it, skill level. But its a goal to work to. What turned me on to this breed was reading about the Light Horse Regments of World War One.1. and the movie Man from Snowy River. 
Is this true: the mind of a Quarter Horse with the toughness of the mustang?
This it possible to tour the ranches as a kind of vaction, I pick out the horse myself. This would be later on.


----------



## EV (Aug 5, 2008)

You're correct. The horse has a keen but steady mind with an athletic and agile body, its mixes so beautiful with the QH giving some height, extra agility and a bit of refinement. It is actually the perfect outcross as opposed to say adding TB blood, which many QH breeders in the USA are doing. Australians have spent over 200 yrs 'moulding' the TB (of which the ASH is modelled) into the best ranch and competition horse suitable for all disciplines and terrains. So why go back to using TB blood when you can use ASH blood that has had 200 odd years of purpose select breeding!
I believe that the ASH would excell in the USA, and a few people should get together and import a few to open the eyes of horse people in your country!!
Like anything "Australian", it wouldn't take long before riders and breeders were saying "I gotta have one of those Aussie horses!".
Clinton Anderson loves the breed and had alot to do with them.
Cheers,
EV


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The TB x QH cross is called samething that I can't recalled, but they have there own association. It ain't one of my favorite breeds, exspecially when their regerented as a QH. If possible, I would like to see a photo of a QH ASH cross.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> The tb x qh cross is called samething that I can't recalled, but they have there own association. It ain't one of my favorite breeds, exspecially when their regerented as a qh. If possible, I would like to see a photo of a qh ASH cross.


A Quarter horse x Thoroughbred is called an "Apendix Quarter" horse


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

EV
I think I hear somewhere the mounts used in WWI by the Lighthorsemen were left in the Middle East and their offspring are still alive, If this is true, maybe some old blood lines might not have been lost? Or they might have been inbreed so badly they would be of no use. Do you know anything about this?


----------



## EV (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you are confusing the Waler and the Australian Stock Horse. The Waler was used by the Lighthorsemen in WWI. The Waler is slightly different from the ASH in that the ASH accepted other breeds into its registry. Walers were left in Europe after the war and more than likely were bred with horses from that region....so in affect there would not be any pure bred Walers left in other countries. 
You can do some google searches on Walers and you can visit the Australian Stock Horse website on www.ashs.com.au
Both sites will show you the differences in the breeds and where they are at commercially ect.

Hope you find both sites interesting. 
Cheers,
EV


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ahh. good ol' Aussie horses!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i though the two breed were one in the same. But I will check out both site. Thanks


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

It's not a very good pic, but this is my aunt's qh x ash, Storm.
she's the bay on the right.










she's about 15.2hh, solid but leaner than a qh (actually a bit fat here  ), more althetic-looking, and has a really good nature.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Redhawk that is a fine looking hoss. Thanks,


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I used to break my friends ASHs, they are such a versitile breed. Her horses were involved in ASH classes, polo, eventing, show jumping, dressage, games, and hacking.

Here's one I bought from her to sell on, she came 3rd in the state in her Show Hunter class.










This is not the best working photo


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I would love to have and ASH! I've looked on the internet and only came up with one breeder in the states in California. It's not a big operation, 1 or 2 foals a year but the last time I was on their site they said they would help import ASH's for buyers in the states. If I can remember the name I'll post it (or I may go look it up again).


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

you can use ASH's for anything. i ride one now, and i'm using him just as a horse to ride around. i haven't introduced him to cattle yet, but i'm sure he'll make a good horse for me to compete on in campdrafting. 

and did you guys know that one of the aussie riders in the olympics was using a stock horse for the team eventing?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I love Aussie horses.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Filly213 said:


> you can use ASH's for anything. i ride one now, and i'm using him just as a horse to ride around. i haven't introduced him to cattle yet, but i'm sure he'll make a good horse for me to compete on in campdrafting.
> 
> and did you guys know that one of the aussie riders in the olympics was using a stock horse for the team eventing?


You sure can just about use them for anything. They have the looks to show, the 'cow sense' to work cattle, and the athletic body to event. Im a huge fan of ASH...  

Oh were they really, wouldnt surprise me! Didnt the olympic team do great!!


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

Also, Regal Realm, one of Lucinda greens horses, was apparently either part or full ASH. They are good horses, my friend has a stud with them and she loves them. I am somewhat surprised they have not kicked of anywhere else, but I think its because they are great in the Australian environment, because thats what they were bred for, and nowhere else has an Australian environment. 

These days you are getting a lot of more thoroughbred-y looking ones which are great because they have the extra height.


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

I have three ASH colts/stallions and they are wonderful horses. I also have two Quarter Horse stallions (including Days of Gold, thought to be the highest awarded cremello or perlino stallion in the world with 12 national titles including two from our Quarter Horse national championships). I adore both breeds and many of the top selling Australian Stock Horses have a high percentage of Quarter Horse in the background.

We used to have about 100 Thoroughbreds on our properties in the outback - about 36,000 acres with 10,000 sheep and 500 cattle. The Thoroughbreds were used for everything from mustering and campdrafting and polocrosse to showing and dressage - and racing, of course. When the Australian Stock Horse society started, Thoroughbreds formed the basis of the breeding, along with Quarter Horses, Arabians and 'unknown breeding' of good stock horse type. The result is a great performance horse that is extremely athletic and versatile.

One of my Stud Book Stock Horse stallions, the 3yo cremello Tintaras Chandra, is over 90% Thoroughbred breeding and many Stock Horse people don't like the obvious Thoroughbred type these days - though he is very popular with those who DO appreciate the fact that the Australian Thoroughbred is a magnificent performance horse. Our Stud Book Stock Horse colt, the Silver Dapple yearling Ahrem Time Out, is the more 'classic Stock Horse' breeding, and is more of a campdraft/cattle worker type - not as muscular as a Quarter Horse but the type that will work all day, every day, comfortably and reliably for twenty years and more. We also have a 3yo 2nd cross Stock Horse stallion that is a Champagne - there are only two champagne stallions in Australia over 10 hands, the other being a very nice imported U.S. Champagne Quarter Horse, and our boy is a lovely athletic, campdraft type. 

I do hope that if U.S. breeders take up the ASH that they keep the horse true to type - a great, athletic horse that can muster in rough country all day long, do eventing to Olympic level, rein, work cattle, go to shows and win hack classes. A horse with GREAT legs and no obvious conformation faults. It is truly a great breed and it would be wonderful if US horse people learned to appreciate this breed of horse.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree, I prefer as you called it the campdraft type.


----------



## Wild Child (Dec 1, 2007)

I know a ASH, and you would never believe that he was one. He looks exactly like a show galloway. He has the 'big' show horse trot, and flicks his legs out (there is probably a name, but I'm more into eventing)(and its not quiet extending). But you would never ever pick him out of a group of show horses. I think he won Champ ridden horse a show recently as well...

I am in love with ASH's and we are seriously thinking about getting our QH mare in foal to one.
I would just like to say aswell, you can make 1/2 the breeds you see very versitile. I have a little Palouse pony and a TB, and I do from dressage to 'open stock horse' to show jumping to showing on both of them...But the stock horse seems to make it look easier... :wink:


----------



## Sienna (Jan 30, 2009)

*Australian Stock Horses overseas...*

Horse Retraining And Starting, Equine Problems Solved
Australian Stock Horses in the UK

Australian Stock Horse - Home
Australian Stock Horses in California, USA

Keystone Australian Stock Horse Stud, Pennsylvania, United States of America (USA)
Keystone ASH Stud in Pennsylvania, USA

McArthur-Icewood Australian Stock Horses in Canada
New kid on the block - Maryanne Gough of QLD is about to export the first Australian Stock Horses directly from Australia to Canada. With her influence, these guys are sure to take on the world with the ASH!

I am heavily involved in Australian Stock Horses and welcome any questions about them.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is our ASH/QH cross.

He does everything, state level dressage, 1DE, showjumping, sporting, campdrafting and is an awsome cutting horse. Very versatile, loves nothing better than to work cattle (did do goats for a while, but they just didn't compare).


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sienna beat me to it, was going to post those links.

The McArthur-Icewood ASH stud in Canada is going to be amazing, Cadabra, the stallion who is going to be the cornerstone is an amazing horse.

I know lots of QHxASH, they are popular for mounted games and sporting which I ride. They are awesome horses, the cool mind of the ASH but with a bit more substance courtesy of the QH.


----------



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

some lovely ASH's people!

We breed them both studbook and 1st cross with Paint and Quarter Horses. Such a great breed to work with!


----------



## AEES (Mar 21, 2009)

*Australian Stock Horses in USA and now in Canada*

Hi,

There are two Australian Stock Horses Studs in the USA.
Keystone in Pennsylvania, North Carolina, Texas, and Brumby's Run in Bakersfield CA. 

There is also McArthur-Icewood Australian Stock Horse Stud in Alberta Canada, who are eagerly awaiting the arrival of one stallion and two filly's due to arrive in Los Angles on their way up to Calgary on the 22nd March 2009, these will be the first Australian Stock Horses exported from Australia to Canada. 
Refer to their website: McArthur-Icewood Australian Stock Horses in Canada for updates.

Hope this helps.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

The Australian Stockhorse is definately one of my favourite breeds. they are just so versatile as well as having a great temperament. A stockhorse owuld be my first pick for a horse to own, second pick would be a stockhorse clydesdale cross! lol.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

here is my ASHxQH. he is 24 and you can still do anything with him! he is amazing, very smart and very tough!


----------

